# [ext4]No filesystem could mount root - 2.6.31(en cours)

## CroK

Salut.

Voilà, j'ai un petit problème, lors du boot de ma gentoo toute fraîche.

J'ai fait 3 partitions (/dev/sda1, /dev/sda2 et /dev/sda3), les 3 sont dans l'ordre /boot, le swap et / (comme dans le handbook quoi  :Smile: )

J'ai fait /dev/sda3 en ext4, à l'aide de mkfs.ext4, mais j'ai toujours le message d'erreur : 

No filesystem could mount root, etc ...

Je suis tombé sur ce topic : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-779426.html mais je n'ai pas cette option dans le 2.6.31 (ou alors je suis aveugle, mais il est tard (pour moi), et je vois déjà plus très clair).

Enfin voilà, si quelqu'un a un système en ext4 sur du 2.6.31 et qu'il a la solution miracle.. Merci  :Smile: 

Edit : Je viens juste de voir dans le topic que je cite, dans l'aide ils disent que mke2fs supporte par défaut les grosses tailles de partitions.. Ça peut être ça ?

----------

## geekounet

Salut et bienvenue ! Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

Et t'as bien pensé à activer le support ext4 dans ton kernel ?

(le topic que tu pointes n'a pas l'air d'exister)

----------

## CroK

Voilà pour le titre ! (J'aurais du y penser, sur le forum d'Arch c'est le même qui est utilisé en plus  :Smile: 

Oui, j'avais bien activé le support de l'ext4 dans mon kernel.

Edit : J'ai enfin trouvé pour le topic, en fait il prenait aussi la virgule dans l'url, maintenant c'est bon.

----------

## CroK

Je remonte un petit coup, j'ai toujours pas trouvé... Avec Genkernel ça fonctionne, mais bon j'ai +160 modules de chargés.. Quoique avec ma config je suis pas sur que ce soit vraiment grave... Si ?

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

Evite de faire des bumps tous les jours s'il-te-plaît, c'est le week-end et il faut croire que les gens sont sortis de chez eux (en ce qui me concerne, je n'avais plus de connexion...).

Est-ce que tu as bien précisé dans le /etc/fstab que ta partition / est de type ext4?

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Rien ne t'empêche de configurer ton kernel avec genkernel --menuconfig.

De mon côté, je me délecte de deux liens 

- Pappys's kernel seeds : http://62.3.120.141/~pappy/

- "lspci -n" -> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

après ça, j'ai un kernel minimal qui supporte ma machine à 100%  :Smile: 

----------

